# Bread with noodle



## ReynaJohn (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all,
New recipe for bread sandwich, sandwich the bread with noodles. Noodles can be made in any flavors.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't know about sandwiching starchy food with more starchy food.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm not low carbing but still no thanks.  Prefer slightly healthier options


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 8, 2016)

I wouldn't purposely make a sandwich from pasta and bread, but I've been known to scoop fresh crusty garlic bread in warmed leftover spaghetti like it was a dip and enjoy the heck out of it, healthy or not.


----------



## snowbeast (Oct 11, 2016)

Craving incredibly starchy foods is a sign of depression. Has to do with serotonin levels. 
I had a rough patch and used to crave mashed potato sarmies.


----------



## hellen75 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi !! you can try sandwiches with steamed lobster, lettuce and mayonese. or if you prefer a less expensive shellfish, prawns .


----------



## Smokeydoke (Oct 12, 2016)

What a random post? Did you have a recipe? 

Anyways, I agree with roadfix, I don't mix carbs with carbs, although people told me a Mac N Cheese burger is as "good as sin." But I've never tried it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 12, 2016)

Ive seen Pizza made with Zitta on top ( or other kind of pasta).  Never had it, but Im sure its good.  Thats probably the closest I'd get to a pasta sandwich.  When Eating pasta, I prefer my bread on the side to mop up the sauce.


----------



## blissful (Oct 12, 2016)

When I was growing up, the closest we came to a carb on carb sandwich, was baked beans on bread. Somehow, those tasted good if we were hungry enough. Once we were momentarily rich, we'd put some cheese on it.


----------

